# Congrats to my nieces husband.   BBD!



## gordylew (Sep 13, 2016)

Congrats to Aaron Phillips on taking this beast.  pending  Coweta County archery record.   Now that he's famous maybe he'll sign a hat or something for me.


----------



## CCROLAND (Sep 13, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 13, 2016)

Congrats to the hunter on a heckuva tall tined bow whitetail, including those tall eye guards.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Horns (Sep 13, 2016)

Extremely nice. Congratulations to the lucky hunter.


----------



## bubbafowler (Sep 13, 2016)

What part of the county? As in northeast, northwest, southeast, southwest. Not looking for particulars. Real good deal. Especially if he tops the 152 bow record!!


----------



## kevincox (Sep 13, 2016)

That's a beautiful buck!


----------



## bear claw (Sep 13, 2016)

Awesome buck


----------



## jaymax (Sep 13, 2016)

Nice deer and good pic!


----------



## FOLES55 (Sep 13, 2016)

That deer is just shy of 160 and the new bow record without a doubt. Congrats to the hunter on his harvest.


----------



## jimmyb (Sep 13, 2016)

Awesome buck,congrats to him.


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 13, 2016)

Coweta county's biggest archery buck is 152 4/8.  ...Gonna be close ?    ..Dang niceun regardless !


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 14, 2016)

Congratulations on a super nice buck that looks like a near perfect 10-pointer with an extra kicker on the left side just to add even more character.  These really long tines are enough to get even a dead person excited !!!!  I love that darker colored rack too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 14, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## DownSouthGeorgiaBoy (Sep 14, 2016)

Wow! Lol you got him! Congratulations.  Im pretty sure thats the same deer i was chasing in 2015. I had 1 pic of it in october and then never saw him again.


----------



## JJhunts (Sep 14, 2016)

Nice kill. Picture is very professional looking as well.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 14, 2016)

Great deer.


----------



## oppthepop (Sep 14, 2016)

Very nice my friend!!! As a fellow "Cowetan" I am certainly envious! Congrats!!!


----------



## Golightly (Sep 14, 2016)

Congratulations on toad!


----------



## HAG3 (Sep 14, 2016)

Great deer! Great Shot! Great Pic!  All around Great!


----------



## Cole Henry (Sep 14, 2016)

Great buck, if I had to guess I would say that buck will go low to mid 140's.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 14, 2016)

HAG3 said:


> Great deer! Great Shot! Great Pic!  All around Great!



I agree! Congrats to the hunter!


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 14, 2016)

Congrats.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Sep 14, 2016)

Nice buck and even nicer shot placement! Congrats to your bud!!


----------



## mattech (Sep 14, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## livetohunt (Sep 14, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## quality hunter (Sep 14, 2016)

Great Buck! Hopefully his twin comes by me in Coweta!


----------



## Beagler (Sep 14, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Sep 14, 2016)

Beautiful!!


----------



## brownhounds (Sep 15, 2016)

nice deer.  let us know if he takes the record.  definitely gonna be close.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Sep 15, 2016)

Unless the man that scored it is bad wrong it aint gonna be that close. Almost 5 inch's.


----------



## Stumper (Sep 15, 2016)

Very nice buck, congratulations to him!


----------



## apkorda (Sep 15, 2016)

Congrats on a nice buck.  Love to know the official score.


----------



## bukhuntr (Sep 16, 2016)

FOLES55 said:


> That deer is just shy of 160 and the new bow record without a doubt. Congrats to the hunter on his harvest.



Personally I'm not seeing 160.  Maybe 145 net.  Curious to see what the official score ends up at.  That's a heck of a deer.


----------



## Ole3Toe (Sep 16, 2016)

I don't give a dang what it scores... It's a record in my book! CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored deer bud!


----------



## Katera73 (Sep 17, 2016)

Awesome that's a stud


----------



## alex_barnes (Sep 18, 2016)

I hunt coweta and I'm searching for his daddy.


----------



## chase870 (Sep 18, 2016)

LOL I told you to stay out of that guys back yard


----------



## NUTT (Sep 22, 2016)

Awesome buck Gordy for your nephew! Heard he's already shot another one. How big was it? That's huge for an ol Coweta buck! Having a great year sounds like!


----------



## bulldawgborn (Sep 23, 2016)

Cole Henry said:


> Great buck, if I had to guess I would say that buck will go low to mid 140's.



Check those beams and the mass out again.  He will net in the 150s.

Congerats to the hunter on an awesome buck regardless!


----------



## WinMag.300 (Sep 23, 2016)

*Nice*

Last few years, some real quality bucks coming out of Coweta...

One in my avatar from Coweta as well. High 140's


----------

